# anybody have a 8 wt rod for sale?



## mistermogin (Jan 19, 2008)

Looking for a 8 wt rod if anybody has one for sale.


----------



## CoFlafisherman (Apr 2, 2008)

Have you had any offers? I would consider selling my 8 weight rod and reel. It's an Elkhorn rod and Elkhorn reel as well. I have been considering it for a while just never sure if I wanted to part with the 8 weight. But I would consider it. Let me know.

[email protected]

Coflafisherman


----------

